# Coby In Memory



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

It was one year ago today I lost my Coby. It doesn't seem that a year has already past. The feelings are still very close to the surface. I still cry when I think about how much I miss him. I still feel guilt that I could have done more or given him a better life. I feel we should have gone to the beach more or exercised more, blah blah blah. I feel bad for the times I yelled at him or didn't understand what he was saying in dog language. I wish I had known about this forum when he was alive... I would have understood him better. Today is a hard day. It seems all I have is regrets. I think it's kind of unfair the new puppy that's coming will have a better dog mom than Coby did, basically because I have this forum now. Geez life sucks sometimes when we live in guilt and regret. I guess I'll have to choose not to do that. 

I really miss my dog. Still. For all of you suffering with grief it does get easier. That initial gut wrenching grief does go away but it really is always there, just further away. But the minute you think of them it's a pretty quick journey back to the top especially at anniversaries and birthdays and such. I guess it's just one of those life moments when we get to honor them again. 

Well Coby I miss you. I can't wait to see you again. I know you'll be there to greet me when I cross over. I can't wait to see you then and have you jump all over me with your sloppy kisses and fuzzy fur. I really miss your face and your smell and your cuteness and your funniness and your love. I just really really miss you. You were a king of a dog and I was blessed to have you in my life. You made a difference to us and our household would not have been the same without you. You were a BLESSING and a blessing is eternal. See you soon love bug. Kiss.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Anniversaries, and especially the first one, are very tough. I just endured the first anniversary of Ruby's death at age 8, and can emphathize with what you're feeling. Grief is a strange beast: I wrote about my experience with it (see "Losing Ruby" in the "Rainbow Bridge" section of the Forum). And you're right, it does get easier; humans are adaptable and they learn to live with loss and grief and all the rest of it. Please be kind to yourself, especially today: your dog was lucky to have you. 

I see you're getting a new puppy, and I hope he or she brings you joy.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Coby's picture shows one very happy and loved dog. That is what you need to focus on. Could've, would've, should've is a total waste of energy. You need to totally focus on the love and fun that Coby brought into your life and you have writtten that. Cut yourself a break, Coby never would want to see you sad.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Anniversaries, especially the first are always the hardest. Try not to be hard on yourself, although it seems natural to have regrets, try to focus on all the special times and wonderful memories of Coby. He'll always be with you and hold a very special place in your heart. 
He was a beautiful boy and I know he meant so much to you and your family. 

I hope your new pup fills your life with lots of love and joy. 

My thoughts are with you today.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thinking of you today, everything you have said rings so true with me also, it's so very hard, I just passed the six months mark and it still hurts. I hope that your new puppy will help heal your heart and give you many happy times together, Coby will certainly be watching over you forever.


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

Thank you all for your kind words! I'm doing better. I'm so glad I have a place to go where we all understand one another.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coby*

Anniversaries are so hard. Yes, we all do understand and support one another.
So glad we have each other!
Coby is playing with my Smooch and Snobear!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Anniversaries are tough for us that are left behind. I'm sure that we all wish we had done some things different - I know I do, but we can only go with what is right at the time.

THERE IS A CYCLE OF LOVE AND DEATH THAT SHAPES THE LIVES OF THOSE WHO CHOOSE TO TRAVEL IN THE COMPANY OF ANIMALS. IT IS A CYCLE UNLIKE ANY OTHER. TO THOSE WHO HAVE NEVER LIVED THROUGH IT'S TURNINGS OR WALKED IT'S ROCKY PATH, OUR WILLINGNESS TO GIVE OUR HEARTS WITH FULL KNOWLEDGE THAT THEY WILL BE BROKEN SEEMS INCOMPREHENSIBLE. ONLY WE KNOW HOW SMALL A PRICE WE PAY FOR WHAT WE RECEIVE, OUR GRIEF, NO MATTER HOW POWERFUL IT MAY BE, IS AN INSUFFICIENT MEASURE OF THE JOY WE HAVE BEEN GIVEN

Sleep softly Coby


----------

